# We adopted Emily 5 weeks ago today!



## Bluebird (Nov 28, 2017)

The rescue group said she was a purebred Maltese, age 2, relinquished by her owner. My vet said her coat is too coarse to be pure Maltese, that she is a Maltese/terrier mix, and that she's more likely 4-5 yrs old. She was heavily flea-infested and matted. My vet did the spaying and also found fungal and bacterial ear infections. She has come a long way in the five weeks we have owned her! 

In the past I have had two AKC purebred dogs (one lab, and later a cocker spaniel) bought from breeders who show their champion lines all over the country. I also captured a stray cocker spaniel that was an untrained naughty dog with separation anxiety, and I ended up keeping him and turning him into a wonderful dog. I also captured a stray beagle, dewormed and de-flea'd him and placed him with a family that loved him.

No matter how you procure a dog, you take on the obligations to deal with whatever shortcomings and health problems the dog may have. No matter how you procure a dog, you come to feel unlimited love for the dog, in my experience. I do suspect that the love you feel for a dog that was a total mess, that you turned around, might be more intense.

It was a Thursday around 4 pm, five weeks ago today, that we walked out of the rescue facility with Emily! We went right to the veterinary clinic for a 4:30 pm appointment that I had pre-arranged. I was so excited that even the vet got excited!

Anyway, I hope anyone reading this can share the little surge of joy that I feel knowing Emily has been here with us five weeks.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is awesome! :wub: I just love successful adoption stories!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to SM. I totally understand as both of mine are rescues. Belle is only part Maltese and Petey appears to be all Maltese. We got them two years apart from our local shelter. Both are wonderful dogs, but a little spoiled.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations on adopting Emily. Looking forward to pics,


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to SM! Thank you for rescuing this baby! I look forward to seeing pictures of your precious Emily!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for rescuing, Emily. She is so lucky to have you as her family and I know she will bring joy into your home. I am a volunteer with AMAR - I'm a coordinator, foster and on the board of AMAR. What I've come to realize after doing this work for the past 4 years, is that not all rescues or organizations are created equal. When we adopt out a dog it's lived with our foster, it's medical needs have all been met unless it's something ongoing and we are totally transparent about that. I can't even imagine a rescue or a shelter not getting the spay done unless there were extenuating medical reasons. We do all of this and if the dogs need a dental, though it is so expensive, we do that too. And we try to give a realistic idea of age and breed based on where we got the dog from and was told, and our own vets giving their best guesstimate. Breed is sometimes a little harder and some of our adopters later have gotten DNA tests but we try to post accurate photos and our breed mix ideas. My advice to those going the rescue route is to also check out the rescue - see that they're a 501(c)3. Be aware of warning bells in your head if you feel something is off. I know of one case where the rescue said the dog was in a totally different state than it was in which changed what the dog was exposed to as well. 

But aside from all of this, yes it fell on you not on the rescue to take care of Emily's medical needs but indeed it may well make her more precious to you knowing what she looked like and felt like and what a change she's made in your life and you're making in hers. Total love. Please post some before and after pix. Can't wait to see her blossom.:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

:welcome1:Welcome


----------

